# HS80 Carburetor midel number



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2016)

I have an HS80 WAS snowblower that I have to replace the Float and the pin. I am thinking of replacing the whole carb since this machine is from the mid 80s and the seat may be the issues I am having along with the pin and float. I am having difficulty finding the difference between the 2 carburetors I have found for this snowblower. The actual I believe is 16100-ZE2-H23. I am also finding a part number 16100-ZE2-W71 which is much less expensive than the H23. Can anyone tell me the difference between these 2 and can I use the W71 on my HS80. The engine is a GX240 and the serial on the blower is SA1-1007612.
Thanks everyone  The brand is Honda


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I bought one of these repops for a Honda, worked great, Short Money. A Good Company to deal with. https://www.everestpartssupplies.co...le-carburetor-for-8hp-gx240-with-free-gaskets


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks Jackmels ! I believe the float and float bowl are not included with this ? I am not sure if this is the W71 model or the H23. Do you know the difference between the 2 and which one this Everest model is ?

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I have an HS80 WAS snowblower
> {snip}
> I am having difficulty finding the difference between the 2 carburetors I have found for this snowblower. The actual I believe is 16100-ZE2-H23. I am also finding a part number 16100-ZE2-W71 which is much less expensive than the H23. Can anyone tell me the difference between these 2 and can I use the W71 on my HS80. The engine is a GX240 and the serial on the blower is SA1-1007612.


Your serial number indicates your HS80 is a 'K0' or first-production model. The original carb part number was 16100-ZE2-H21, but that was superseded to 16100-ZE2-H22, and that was ALSO superseded, this time to *16100-ZE2-H23*. This is stocked part by Honda, with a suggested retail price of $75.32. Google any part number to find a Honda Dealer selling it online, or use this link to find a Honda Dealer in your area: 

*Find A Honda Dealer*


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks [email protected] How does the H23 differ from the W71 ? And can I use the W71 in place of the H23 ?


----------



## Danward (Sep 22, 2018)

I have a question regarding this thread. I have two Honda HS 80s and both need new carbs. The H 23 carb has what some have referred to as a sediment bowl. This is a small thimble size bowl that screws on and is in addition to the main carb bowl. Whether I try searching for Honda HS80 carb or Honda GX240 carb, the carbs that say fits is a carb that does not have this sediment bowl. Otherwise, I think they are the same. My question is does anyone know if I can replace OEM carb with one that does not have this sediment bowl? Thank you in advance.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Any carb spec'd for the HS80 should do just fine. I personally like this one at only $14.99 INCLUDING SHIPPING:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Carburetor...212132&hash=item239387d00e:g:6lMAAOSweExaFlK6

I've used several of the Chinese-made carbs on different projects, and have been happy with the results.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I agree with Jack. the hs80 is a gx240 motor . I have bought carbs from everest parts too and they work well. about 12-15 bucks I think.

much cheaper than buying the individual parts.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Danward said:


> I have a question regarding this thread. I have two Honda HS 80s and both need new carbs. The H 23 carb has what some have referred to as a sediment bowl. This is a small thimble size bowl that screws on and is in addition to the main carb bowl. Whether I try searching for Honda HS80 carb or Honda GX240 carb, the carbs that say fits is a carb that does not have this sediment bowl. Otherwise, I think they are the same. My question is does anyone know if I can replace OEM carb with one that does not have this sediment bowl? Thank you in advance.


any carb for a honda gx240-270 should work. have replaced several oem carbs with aftermarket carbs and they usually work pretty good. sometimes I have had to replace O ring on the pilot/idle jet. I replaced the O ring with an American one for 50 cents.


----------



## Danward (Sep 22, 2018)

I appreciate the comments back regarding after market carbs for an HS 80 or Honda GX240. Can anyone tell me what the purpose is of the extra small thimble size bowl (which is curiously available on everest for HS55 (Honda GX 160), which I have two as well. I'm just curious the purpose of this extra bowl? Anyone with knowledge, I would appreciate anything you can add. Thx, Dan


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Danward said:


> ...Can anyone tell me what the purpose is of the extra small thimble size bowl...


That is the sediment bowl, as you had also called it in a prior post. It was meant to trap any heavy particles that get to the carb somehow. Modern fuel pickup mesh usually prevents stuff like that from getting beyond the tank. With ethanol fuel, it's another place you have to drain/clean to keep the old-fuel goo at bay. Modern versions of the carb seem to have dropped it.


----------

